# BFP but worried



## vicky1972 (Sep 5, 2006)

Hi there,
Hope someone can help. I just need to know what spotting should look like. My test date was yesterday and I got a positive result but I am so worried because I have had (Sorry if this is TMI) some pink and brownish coloured CM. There is no blood clots but I did see a pin head sized amount of red in amongst the brown earlier. I know that spotting is quite common but I'm just not sure if this is what I'm having. I am also experiencing dull pains at the moment. Could this just still be implantation? Thanks for any help.
Vicky x


----------



## Mariann (Apr 21, 2005)

Hi
I had the same thing. Most of my friends who have kids have had the same thing, it seems to be normale, but scary. Try ringing  NH direct and talk to a nurse, they really helped to put my mind at rest. 
Congratulations on a positive result

Mariann xx


----------



## petdowe (Mar 17, 2006)

vicky,
I have also heard that its common but yes you are right to get it checked out.
 on getting a   here is a big     from me i hope that makes you feel alittle better let me know hun how you get on take care honey love and loads of   nicky xx.


----------



## vicky1972 (Sep 5, 2006)

Hi Nicky and Mariann
Thanks for your posts. My mind is feeling a bit easier!
Vicky x


----------



## Becs64 (Nov 30, 2006)

As everyone says don't panic - but it might be worth finding out if your mat hospital has an early pregnancy unit - hope all goes well


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Hi vicky - I had pinky brown discharge for nearly 3 weeks. Quite a few of my friends experienced it too. Seems quite common. If the pinky/brown turns to a heavy bright red, then give the hospital a call.

Wishing you the very best


----------

